# US Hate preacher gets another gig cancelled



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour

*US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.

The Trump-supporting preacher, who is known for praising Vladimir Putin’s anti-gay laws and blaming gay people for a “moral 9/11”, is set to visit the UK at the start of Pride Month in June as part of an eight-day evangelist tour.

So far three venues have cancelled his performances as a result of growing backlash led by LGBT+ activists. The latest to withdraw was Glasgow’s SEC Arena, which confirmed on January 29 it was cancelling due to “recent adverse publicity”.
*
I dont know why we are letting this freak into the country. He just makes a living out of hate.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...



I think its great, not that he suing.  Evangelicals want to control everyones life.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2020)

Fudge packer mafia can't stand hearing the truth about their sick perverted lifestyle.  ..


----------



## mdk (Jan 31, 2020)

Franklin Graham is fine when a business discriminates aganist faggots, but suddenly it's a *different* story when he feels targeted.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...


They've got a right to their religious beliefs, Tommy.  It's not all based on hate.  The LGBT community should remember these people have a right to their religious beliefs and as long as Graham isn't pushing for those beliefs to interfere with the LGBT community, they ought to let him call them names and predict hellfire, etc.  What difference does it make what they think?


----------



## martybegan (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...



When everything is hate, nothing is hate.

It figures a brit poof-boi like you is in favor of government censorship.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2020)

I dont even know who that is


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 31, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Jan 31, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



What does your picture have to do with the OP?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 31, 2020)

Penelope said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It's us conservatives secret dog whistle. That we don't tell anyone about.
Itls sorta like,  Broken Arrow during Vietnam.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


The venues are concerned that their reputation will suffer.They have a point.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Are you sure they aren't just hoping to prevent a riot on their property?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 31, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...





tyroneweaver said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



So the Conservatives sunk the titanic. What were you afraid of British immigrants.  Here I thought it was an iceberg.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 31, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


/-----/* "Evangelicals want to control everyones life."*
Unlike democRATs who want everyone to find their own way in life.
*Urban Dictionary: nanny state*


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nanny state
Top definition. Nanny State. Intrusive government policies in Europe and recently the United States, designed to legislate morality and social behavior, assuming the state knows best what constitutes such, in the goal of essentially protecting people from the obvious consequences of their own stupid and destructive behaviors.


----------



## Correll (Jan 31, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





Either way works for Tommy and his ilk.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...



Don’t get me wrong Tommy, I don’t support what this guy spews, but censoring speech is a slippery slope. Censorship is fine when you don’t like the voice being censored, but if they can censor his voice, then they can censor your voice too.


----------



## Correll (Jan 31, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...




It is funny the way you talk to Tommy, like he can think.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 31, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


The Brits just need to be careful; their history involves well over a hundred years of killing each other over their religion.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


But he isnt being censored He is entitled to say whatever he likes. There are thousands of churches and chapels in the Glasgow area where he could probably get a welcome.
This venue is owned by the people of Glasgow. They will have policies relating to discrimination and what their venue can be used for. I suspect that he was booked without the venue having full knowledge of his spew.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Glasgow is the epicentre of sectarian violence in GB.


----------



## mdk (Jan 31, 2020)

Like most hypocrites, Franklin Graham has a sad that he cannot have it both ways.


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...


I don’t know why USMB lets a freak like you post on here.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

mdk said:


> Like most hypocrites, Franklin Graham has a sad that he cannot have it both ways.


There are lots of other places he can get his cake baked.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...




What's wrong with Religious Liberty? Not everyone in Scotland is as hot to trot for Sodomy as the established religion is.

I can appreciate that the UK has their own nation and can ban standard Christian thought if they want.   However, Rev. Graham's theology was well known long before this Crusade was booked.  They deserve sued to cancel this at the last moment after the preacher had already booked his rooms, prepared his sermons, etc.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 31, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Like most hypocrites, Franklin Graham has a sad that he cannot have it both ways.
> ...




I am sure that there is.   But not after you wait until the last moment and arrangements have already been made before you cancel.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...



Nobody is telling him he can't continue preaching the same hateful things he has always preached. I'm just not sure Graham has the right to force the venue to participate in his religious circus.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 31, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




You don't get it.     The venue already signed a contract and are pulling out at the last moment.

Rev. Graham's belief in Normalcy has been known for literally decades.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So? Recent adverse publicity is a valid reason to cancel.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 31, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




There is nothing "recent" about the long time animus that Homosexuals have had against Normalcy.    They have been condemning us as "straight arrows" since the days of Sodom.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2020)

These places cant be expected to have in depth knowledge of US preachers. he isnt well known over here. When his schtick became known they dumped him straight away. I expect all the other venues to do the same.

His form of extremism is not popular over here, Or in the US either.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 2, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Agreed.  He'll have to find a big field and hold a Revival.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 2, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> These places cant be expected to have in depth knowledge of US preachers. he isnt well known over here. When his schtick became known they dumped him straight away. I expect all the other venues to do the same.
> 
> His form of extremism is not popular over here, Or in the US either.



The Graham family has been preaching for more than half a century, his dad preached the same gospel in many countries and never glorified alternative sexuality.

I think that government over in the UK has adopted new doctrines, which are popular with those who control stadiums over there.

Not necessarily all of the people.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2020)

mdk said:


> Like most hypocrites, Franklin Graham has a sad that he cannot have it both ways.


Well, sure he can.

For his next gay threesome, all he has to do is call dibs on middle man.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> They have been condemning us as "straight arrows" since the days of Sodom.




All the way since Sodom?

Thank goodness there are some like you who still support those good old timey values like a father offering up his underaged girls to be gang raped and then impregnating them, himself, in a drunken orgy later on.

 Maybe you aren't so vanilla after all!


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 3, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > They have been condemning us as "straight arrows" since the days of Sodom.
> ...




The historical record is crystal clear, Dog.

Almighty God was so pissed off that the Gay Community in Sodom wanted to engage in assrapery with His holy angels, that he burned the city with fire as well as brimstone.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2020)

Intolerant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...




 He is certainly a troll, and an obviously hypocritical one at that, but the same principles which should govern Graham's right to speak should cover his. The U.K. is extremely selective in what it calls "hate speech", as it allows limitless expressions thereof as long as it occurs in a Mosque. Speech far more tepid coming from a Christian is targeted for censorship, however.

That is the real problem here.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Evangelicals want to control everyones life.



So he's a lot like you.  What's the problem?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 3, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Evangelicals want to control everyones life.
> ...



Why is he going around preaching to people in the first place?? 

I can answer you, For the Love of Money.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


 There is no historical record. There is only a story told by ancient Jews and passed down when Peter and Paul created a new religion called Christianity.

 This particular story involves a Father offering his young daughters to be gang raped by the crowd.  You have not objected to that.  The story also says that they got him drunk and he impregnated them subsequently.  You have not objected to that.

 I happen to find it a bit odd that a person can be such a believer as to sanction these acts simply because they have been trained to hate gay people.  Even if you DO believe this ancient tale, the issue is one of rape, not consensual sex, is it not?  Anybody capable of moral reasoning should be able to distinguish between behavior that is voluntary and that with is violative.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 5, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...



You Brits really hate free speech, don’t ya?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


We love it. But we dont whine like bitches when others dont share our views.


No room at the inn for Franky boy.
Every single UK venue has now dropped hate preacher Franklin Graham


----------



## theHawk (Feb 5, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You whine like a bitch all the time about people who don’t share your viewpoints.  You supporting the above example of social justice harassment and terrorism is a perfect example.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 5, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We love it. But we dont whine like bitches when others dont share our views.
> 
> 
> No room at the inn for Franky boy.
> Every single UK venue has now dropped hate preacher Franklin Graham




No, you don't "whine" at all, you all just prevent them from speaking publicly if their teachings in regards to taking it in caboose are different than yours.

Do you think this kind of move makes Sodomy more popular and acceptable?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > We love it. But we dont whine like bitches when others dont share our views.
> ...


Sigh. Nobody is preventing him from spewing his bile. But nobody wants to provide him with a platform either. What rights does he have to be provided with a platform ?


----------



## Correll (Feb 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



NO ONE IS FOOLED BY YOUR SHIT, NOT EVEN YOURSELF.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Fudge packer mafia can't stand hearing the truth about their sick perverted lifestyle.  ..


True Sunny. Certain diseases call for immediate euthanazzzia. Wallah agrees.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He signed contracts for the venues in question.

BTW, the Grahams have had various crusades in the UK since 1954 without incident.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The world has moved on since then.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




You may be right, the world seems to be regressing to where we were during the time of Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...


Having a logical opinion is hate? Hmm


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 8, 2020)

All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue. 

I believe in free speech. However this isn't the US and these are privately owned venues so the owners have the right to pick and choose who speaks in their venues. They should show some support for freedom of speech but like I stated, this isn't the US.

graham says they will find new venues for him to speak. 

I don't agree with anything graham says or does. 

Evangelist preacher Franklin Graham planned a seven-city UK tour. All seven venues have dropped him


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 8, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> 
> I believe in free speech. However this isn't the US and these are privately owned venues so the owners have the right to pick and choose who speaks in their venues. They should show some support for freedom of speech but like I stated, this isn't the US.
> 
> ...




it takes a lot of hate to stop someone else from voicing their views,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 8, 2020)

Who?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who?


Exactly.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Maybe him and his cover band refused to play Free Bird.....


 

I mean what is the use of going to a hillbilly concert if they aren't playing some Lynyrd...


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> ...



 Franklin has no excuse for his hate. His dad learned the hard way and warned against what Franklin is doing. Getting far too close to politics.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




that only means englands hate is more than his,,,

silencing a difference of opinion doesnt make them right,,,it makes them what they claim to fight against,,,


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> ...


When one voices hate, you can expect to get hate right back.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



 He hasn't been silenced. Venues have simply told him to not bring his hate there.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2020)

England has become an anti Christian Islamic State.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He is not being silenced. He is free to stand on a soap box and spew hate  with a bull horn in Piccadilly Circus any time he wants


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




he voiced his opinion and was rewarded with hate,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




they dont have free speech as we do and that would get him arrested,,


----------



## sartre play (Feb 8, 2020)

Hate & anger sells, critical thinking & kindness no longer makes the hit parade.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> He hasn't been silenced. Venues have simply told him to not bring his hate there.


_The poor man wasn't starved to death. All the shops in town simply told the man he couldn't do business there._

That's called an "analogy", by the way. Hopefully you will see how foolish your point was.

And it's not surprising when the UK has disintegrated to the point that free speech is still in place...as long as that speech marches in lockstep with what they believe in and want to hear.
Hopefully we will never fall into the free speech abyss.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Franklin has no excuse for his hate


What "hate"?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> He is not being silenced. He is free to stand on a soap box and spew hate with a bull horn in Piccadilly Circus any time he wants


Bullshit! Graham is being virtually silenced, effectively silenced, for all intents and purposes silenced and basically shut up when no one will give him a place to speak after they all agreed otherwise.

Is it considered "progressive" to simply shut down the speech, opinion and thoughts you don't want anyone to hold?
It seems regressive to me, more in line with something prior to the Enlightenment.

What are you afraid of? Or are you afraid your values and ideas cannot stand up
against those of Franklin Graham?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> 
> I believe in free speech. However this isn't the US and these are privately owned venues so the owners have the right to pick and choose who speaks in their venues. They should show some support for freedom of speech but like I stated, this isn't the US.
> 
> ...



but you agree that intolerant Fascist pussies can cancel his speeches because, well, they're intolerant Fascist pussies


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > He hasn't been silenced. Venues have simply told him to not bring his hate there.
> ...


 
 There is no such thing as a right to a venue. Not even here.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin has no excuse for his hate
> ...



_We are under attack by Muslims at home and abroad. We should stop all immigration of Muslims to the U.S. until this threat with Islam has been settled. Every Muslim that comes into this country has the potential to be radicalized—and they do their killing to honor their religion and Muhammad. During World War 2, we didn’t allow Japanese to immigrate to America, nor did we allow Germans. Why are we allowing Muslims now?
_
What would Jesus do?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 8, 2020)

> "If anyone will not welcome you or listen to you, shake the dust off your feet when you leave that place, as a testimony against them."



^ What Jesus told His disciples 2000 years ago.  What is still applicable today...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> There is no such thing as a right to a venue. Not even here.


No there is not. But if seven venues all agree to let Graham speak and then unanimously change their minds it's obvious
there is a campaign to shut him up.
The regressive values of colluding to silence the thoughts of another man win out in tired old weary Engliand.

It used to be thought it was instructive to let some demagogue speak so people could see how out of touch he was.
I guess forces in the UK fear their values and ideas are too weak to stand up to Franklin Graham.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Western Europe is about a decade ahead of us in the globalist hate game.  Christianity has been much further reduced there and England is no exception.  A lot of wars there and they will give up their countries without firing a shot. To promote that there are rules to living is hate now. Incredible. The globalists can remove the foundation of any currency they control and cause mass impoverishment. But they are slowly educating people to a darker side. its like we are being pushed to party like there is no tomorrow.  And who cares who pays for the trauma created. Perhaps Brexit will help them and help us.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> _We are under attack by Muslims at home and abroad. We should stop all immigration of Muslims to the U.S. until this threat with Islam has been settled. Every Muslim that comes into this country has the potential to be radicalized—and they do their killing to honor their religion and Muhammad. During World War 2, we didn’t allow Japanese to immigrate to America, nor did we allow Germans. Why are we allowing Muslims now?
> _
> What would Jesus do?


Who is this quote from? And we already know Jesus rejected teachings that did not affirm Christianity.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


When Jesus returns, people will be moved back to their natural boundaries 

That's what Jesus WILL do


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as a right to a venue. Not even here.
> ...



 I bet this wouldn't have happened to his dad. Think maybe there is a reason?  

 I am a Christian. Franklin and I have very little in common.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



 I supported the right of the people to leave the EU if they wish. 

 Some seem to not support the right of a venue to not rent it out to those they don't wish to rent it.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > _We are under attack by Muslims at home and abroad. We should stop all immigration of Muslims to the U.S. until this threat with Islam has been settled. Every Muslim that comes into this country has the potential to be radicalized—and they do their killing to honor their religion and Muhammad. During World War 2, we didn’t allow Japanese to immigrate to America, nor did we allow Germans. Why are we allowing Muslims now?
> ...



 Franklin. Jesus never turned anyone away.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 Jesus knew no boundaries.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 8, 2020)

Franklin Graham: the apple that fell far from the tree – Baptist News Global

“I can’t support the Graham crusade. For years now, he has twisted the gospel I love into an endorsement of extreme policies that hurt immigrants, Muslims, the LGBGTQ community, and poor and low-income neighbors.”

Baptist minister Mark Wingfield noted in a 2017 column for Baptist News Global that “the son of America’s most famous evangelist last week rushed to the defense of Donald Trump, saying the president’s hardline ban on immigration was just fine because it is ‘not a biblical issue.’” Like Wingfield, I find Graham’s xenophobic rhetoric to be either uninformed or blatantly false in light of explicit biblical admonitions such as *Zechariah 19:34: “You shall treat the stranger who sojourns with you as the native among you, and you shall love him as yourself, for you were strangers in the land of Egypt.”*

———-

wow. From the Baptist, the crucifixion of Franklin Graham. or should I say a total expose.
There is a schism in the devout Christians. One side believes and follows the Bible, and the other side believes and follows Donald Trump.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

He doesn't represent Christian's like me nor does any tele evangelist.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I bet this wouldn't have happened to his dad. Think maybe there is a reason?


And I bet you have no special insights into the mind of the now deceased Billy Graham and it's a cheap
cowardly way to insinuate your own opinion on this issue and pretend otherwise.



> I am a Christian. Franklin and I have very little in common.


Lot's of people disagree with Graham.
Is that the new progressive standard? I don't agree with you therefore you should shut up and go away?
(that's rhetorical...it IS the the progressive standard)


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

This is not necessarily a case of "hate." Some speech is intended to incite people to do evil things to others. graham's attacks on LGBTQs, Muslims, and others raise the question of what impact his appearances might have on the communities involved. The venues are private, and his speech may go against the venue operators' beliefs. Moreover, local city councils, religious leaders, business leaders, and private citizens have let their feelings known about him.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I bet this wouldn't have happened to his dad. Think maybe there is a reason?
> ...


It’s not whether you disagree with Graham, it’s whether you disagree with his hatred of minorities and the poor and gay people.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Jesus had rules though.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I bet this wouldn't have happened to his dad. Think maybe there is a reason?
> ...



 Billy was a great guy. Not that it's relevant but my buddy caddied for him one day. If I recall he gave a decent tip. Billy warned against doing the very thing Franklin is doing. He was burned by Nixon but learned from it and never did it again.




> I am a Christian. Franklin and I have very little in common.Lot's of people disagree with Graham.
> Is that the new progressive standard? I don't agree with you therefore you should shut up and go away?
> (that's rhetorical...it IS the the progressive standard)



 I'm pretty sure I never called for him to shut up. I'm noting he is unable to do what he is supposedly called to do because he has allowed politics to poison his message.

 Jesus never turned away anyone.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I supported the right of the people to leave the EU if they wish.
> 
> Some seem to not support the right of a venue to not rent it out to those they don't wish to rent it.


Nobody questions the right to not make you venue available to Graham after agreeing to do so.
Why do you keep bringing up this disingenuous stance?

And I have the right to call these venues cowardly and anti freedom of thought and speech. What changed about Franklin Graham's message between the time venues agreed to host him and after that? Nothing!


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I am a Christian. Franklin and I have very little in common


How do you know you are a Christian.

There is an absolute biblical definition of a Christian. Can you cite it?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 None of them were in *proselytizing *for anyone's politics. Especially politics that call for exclusion.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Following the $$$ and Jesus have nothing in common.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


And he said nothing about gay people ever. But he did approve of slavery.
And that’s one of the reasons so many people don’t disapprove of slavery. Because of Jesus approval.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Billy was a great guy. Not that it's relevant but my buddy caddied for him one day. If I recall he gave a decent tip. Billy warned against doing the very thing Franklin is doing. He was burned by Nixon but learned from it and never did it again.


So you have nothing to prove you are not bullshitting but a golf anecdote? Impressive!


pknopp said:


> I'm pretty sure I never called for him to shut up. I'm noting he is unable to do what he is supposedly called to do because he has allowed politics to poison his message.


Franklin Graham? Politics? Is that what you call his fundamentalist foundational beliefs?
You are the one injecting politics into this matter, hypocrite and liar!  




> Jesus never turned away anyone.


But these cowardly venues have.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Christian. Franklin and I have very little in common
> ...


 
Yes,

_ For God so loved the world that he gave his only son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have ever lasting life. _

 John 3:16


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> ...


I dunno, progressive hunter.  I've never listened to Franklin Graham's sermons, but to get that kind of reaction anywhere sounds like maybe he's doing some hating himself?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

deanrd said:


> And he said nothing about gay people ever. But he did approve of slavery.
> And that’s one of the reasons so many people don’t disapprove of slavery. Because of Jesus approval.


The slavery of the bible was nothing like our modern notion of it but you are profoundly ignorant and a fool so
how could you possibly know that?


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




neither have I,,but their action does make them fascist haters,,


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I dunno, progressive hunter. I've never listened to Franklin Graham's sermons, but to get that kind of reaction anywhere sounds like maybe he's doing some hating himself?


Like so many leftists today you conflate disagreement with your dogma with "hate".
That is the alpha and omega of leftist thinking now days.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Jesus was all about the least among us.  What Bible are you reading?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

deanrd said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 Speaking in parables does not indicate approval. He did note "Do unto others as you wish to be done".

 The gay argument is always fun but for another topic.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Billy was a great guy. Not that it's relevant but my buddy caddied for him one day. If I recall he gave a decent tip. Billy warned against doing the very thing Franklin is doing. He was burned by Nixon but learned from it and never did it again.
> ...


 
They have. 

_I don’t want to see religious bigotry in any form. It would disturb me if there was a wedding between the religious fundamentalists and the political right. The hard right has no interest in religion except to manipulate it. _

 Rev Billy Graham.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> They have.
> 
> _I don’t want to see religious bigotry in any form. It would disturb me if there was a wedding between the religious fundamentalists and the political right. The hard right has no interest in religion except to manipulate it. _
> 
> Rev Billy Graham.


Then the question you have to answer honestly, if you can, is are the teachings of the bible when it comes to homosexuality and morality bigotry? Or "hateful" and political teachings?

Or are they rooted in sound moral principles the same as theft, adultery and murder are?
All are condemned in the Old Testament.

I doubt you can answer the question .


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

#5: the term 'hillbilly' originated in the Irish Hills of Michigan. They were potato farmers.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > They have.
> ...



 I do not have all the answers. Here is the answer I have.

_ For God so loved the world that he gave his only son so that whoever believes in him shall not die but have everlasting life_

 I see no reason a person who is gay can not do this. The Bible condemns me far more than it does a gay person. I have been divorced and remarried. The Bible calls that adultery. Do I have to stop that to accept the words above? No, I do not believe so.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jesus never turned away anyone




On his blog, Breslin wrote, "The complaint [against me] goes more or less this way: Jesus would never have turned anyone away, no matter where they came from or who they were. Now let us set things right.

"Actually Jesus did turn people away. In Mark 5 Jesus healed the demoniac, and after the healing the man wanted to become a disciple. Jesus said, No, go back to your own people and tell them all that the Lord in His mercy has done for you. And when the rich young man wanted to follow Jesus, He told him, Go first and sell what you have and give it to the poor and then come follow me. And in John 6, Jesus taught a very hard message so that most of those following Him turned away and would no longer walk in His company. He did not soften His message so as to win them back.

"So the post-modern thought that Jesus was warm and fuzzy and making no demands on anyone is just not true and avoids the very hard teachings that eventually led to His crucifixion."

Boulder pastor says Jesus turned some away


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus never turned away anyone
> ...



  He didn't turn him away, he healed him. 



> And when the rich young man wanted to follow Jesus, He told him, Go first and sell what you have and give it to the poor and then come follow me. And in John 6, Jesus taught a very hard message so that most of those following Him turned away and would no longer walk in His company. He did not soften His message so as to win them back.
> 
> "So the post-modern thought that Jesus was warm and fuzzy and making no demands on anyone is just not true and avoids the very hard teachings that eventually led to His crucifixion."
> 
> Boulder pastor says Jesus turned some away



 Did he make demands? Of course but anyone that wanted what Jesus had to offer simply had to follow John 3:16.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 8, 2020)

*






 In the 1880s, Canadian Indian Affairs and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police began snatching Indian youth from their families and forcing them into church-run institutions. Children were raped, beaten, and punished for speaking their languages. They were chained and shackled and locked in closets, basements and bathrooms.

The brutality endured by more than 300,000 native youth in these 80 schools, which existed until 1984, is now being exposed by survivors seeking justice.

Harriet Nahanee of North Vancouver was the first to come forward. At the age of five, Nahanee was yanked from her family and taken to a school operated by the United Church. * First Nations press for rights and restitution - Freedom Socialist Party


Collusion, cover-up and child abuse in the Church of England | Andrew Brown


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


He DID turn him away. Can't you read?



> Jesus healed the demoniac, and after the healing *the man wanted to become a disciple. Jesus said, No, go back*



Leftists who demand God be removed from Government, demand government do what Jesus demand of YOU as a person


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 He told him to go and tell others what happened so that they may come to him also.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 8, 2020)

These same places have likely allowed radical Iman's to speak. 
It's Britain 2020, a place few of us would recognize today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 8, 2020)

You would never see one of our leftist assholes that are members here post a story like this:

*Imam's fiery message speaks to radical British Muslims*



> *2005-07-17 04:00:00 PDT London* -- "Everything changed with the 19 magnificent terrorists of 9/11," thunders Sheikh Omar Bakri Mohammed. A raucous rejoinder of "Allah Akbar," or God is great, rings out from the more than 60 men who fill the Collingwood Hall community center on a Saturday night in East London.
> 
> The room is so crowded that some of the audience -- mainly young men under 25 -- must sit on the floor while others watch from the hallway.
> 
> Long before the deadly July 7 bombings in London, Bakri's detractors warned that behind the lurid sound bites and incendiary language was an extremist whose sermons might be interpreted by his followers as justification for terrorist attacks in Britain.



Imam's fiery message speaks to radical British Muslims


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I do not have all the answers. Here is the answer I have.
> 
> _ For God so loved the world that he gave his only son so that whoever believes in him shall not die but have everlasting life_
> 
> I see no reason a person who is gay can not do this. The Bible condemns me far more than it does a gay person. I have been divorced and remarried. The Bible calls that adultery. Do I have to stop that to accept the words above? No, I do not believe so.


No one, least of all me, is asking you to asking you to change your morals and beliefs. This isn't about you.
It's about the UK and the anti free speech bubble they are enclosed in.

And it isn't just about Franklin Graham. He is only the latest example of what goes on in this little close minded island.
It's a place where if someone is going to say something you think might offend some other person, religion, etc.
then they cannot speak. 

And this applies to certain groups which cannot be offended....gay, Muslim, racial minorities, etc.
But if you are someone who may have something critical to say about trans people, Muslims, feminists, etc.
then their rights supersede yours and you are ipso facto, a second class citizen in your own nation.

Can you spot the hypocrisy?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have all the answers. Here is the answer I have.
> ...


 
 Do they practice hypocrisy? Maybe but it's the UK and not any of my business.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 8, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> 
> I believe in free speech. However this isn't the US and these are privately owned venues so the owners have the right to pick and choose who speaks in their venues. They should show some support for freedom of speech but like I stated, this isn't the US.
> 
> ...



He is a sham, how can you be a man of God and be a backer of Trump.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Do they practice hypocrisy? Maybe but it's the UK and not any of my business.


It's my business to the extent I comment on the hypocrisy.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> He is a sham, how can you be a man of God and be a backer of Trump.


Why not ask the leftist "men of God", like Jim Wallace, who sucked Obama's dick while perverting the bible's message?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Do they practice hypocrisy? Maybe but it's the UK and not any of my business.
> ...



 Sure, that's what is done at places like this.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have all the answers. Here is the answer I have.
> ...


It's consistent.  Don't be slamming entire groups of people based on negative stereotypes that drive a wedge between them and the rest of society.  It creates "Other" which is the start of awful things.  I wish the US was more like our progenitors


----------



## CWayne (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


He wouldn't call that hate.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

CWayne said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



No, I'm sure he wouldn't. I would.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I know you would. You'd be wrong to do so, but then everyone views the world in a different manner.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

CWayne said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



 "Every Muslim".......is nothing but hate. You do not get to tell those you demonize about the word of God.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > He is not being silenced. He is free to stand on a soap box and spew hate with a bull horn in Piccadilly Circus any time he wants
> ...


Hey Bubba! Did I take a stand on whether or not they should have canceled him? I did not. I just said that he is still free to speak -elsewhere. He was de-platformed, which is the right of any private entity.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


In fact, you do.  Every Muslim is a stretch, but history, particularly the past 19 years, has shown that Muslims have a violence problem and that it is impossible to tell which one is an extreme terrorist jihadi and which is just an everyday joe, er; Mohammad.

So, since NO ONE has the right to immigrate to the United States, it seems to be a prudent position to take until such time as we can develop a solid system to vet anyone coming here.

I'd take this stance against Irish too, as you can't tell who is Sinn Fein or not.  I happen to be Irish, well, more than 1/1024th at any rate.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

CWayne said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



 Muslims have a problem? How many countries has this "Christian country" attacked the last 50 years? 



> So, since NO ONE has the right to immigrate to the United States, it seems to be a prudent position to take until such time as we can develop a solid system to vet anyone coming here.
> 
> I'd take this stance against Irish too, as you can't tell who is Sein Fein or not.  I happen to be Irish, well, more than 1/1024th at any rate.


 
 I'm fine with that as long as we stay home also......bring the troops home. You never can tell where they will be instructed to attack next.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



^ when the most intolerant group on the planet claims they're all for tolerance


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> When one voices hate, you can expect to get hate right back.



What if one voices opinion???


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He is a sham, how can you be a man of God and be a backer of Trump.
> ...



Damn what's up with Trump Humpers always talking about gay sex.  Just come on out the closet.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I'm fine with bringing the troops home, along with all our cash too.  Let them hate us for free.

We have never attacked another country because God commanded us to do so, nor have we killed people who would not convert to Christianity.

We have, in the past, protecting our legitimate interests abroad.  However, since the world wants us to pay for them without giving us our right to defend our interests, I think we should just pull back and let the world go to hell.

We don't need their energy anymore, nor do we need their nastiness.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

CWayne said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



 Really? We don't attack other countries because they refuse to bend to our will? The will of a "Christian" country?



> We have, in the past, protecting our legitimate interests abroad.  However, since the world wants us to pay for them without giving us our right to defend our interests, I think we should just pull back and let the world go to hell.
> 
> We don't need their energy anymore, nor do we need their nastiness.



 Sadly that might be the only way from stopping us from killing tens of thousands of innocent people.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Correct, we do not.  

Tens of thousands.  Well, I guess we can pull back and let the others do that killing for us.  After all, it isn't like we aren't protecting 10's of millions of people, is it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > When one voices hate, you can expect to get hate right back.
> ...




Only Democrat voices and opinions allowed......you know  that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 8, 2020)

The left never misses a chance to bash anything that's related to Christianity, but not a chance in hell will they denounce hate that is preached by radical Islamists.

If anyone here started a thread like this about a radical Iman, they wouldn't post a single reply.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > When one voices hate, you can expect to get hate right back.
> ...


Hateful opinions!!  He needs to grow a fucking spine! If he dished it out he should be able to deal with the consequences.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

CWayne said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



 No, we are protecting a small handful of corporate entities.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Who judges what is one person's 'hateful' opinion?


----------



## CWayne (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Incorrect, though they may benefit from it.  In fact, they could be the reason,  but regardless of the reason, we are protecting 10's of millions if not 100's of millions.

10k so-called innocents are not really statistically significant.  Yeah, I know.  What if MY mother was one of those statistics.

The real problem then becomes this.  We do nothing, anywhere; for fear we may make a mistake and harm someone innocent.  Meanwhile, we leave out own citizens open to biological and nuclear attacks.  Buildings get flown into.  Subways bombed; hell marathons bombed.

And all this because we happen to be rich and powerful and won't just give our hard-earned wealth away to everyone clamoring for 'their fair share'.

Oh, and we still are not forcing anyone to convert to Christianity or face burning to death or beheading.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Muslims have a problem? How many countries has this "Christian country" attacked the last 50 years?


Zero


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...




Czarina Pelosi???


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

CWayne said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


 
 So which is it? I'm correct, I might be correct or I'm correct but you feel it is irrelevant?



> 10k so-called innocents are not really statistically significant.  Yeah, I know.  What if MY mother was one of those statistics.


 
 What a sad statement. If thousands have to die to keep the good times rolling, so be it. They are insignificant.



> The real problem then becomes this.  We do nothing, anywhere; for fear we may make a mistake and harm someone innocent.  Meanwhile, we leave out own citizens open to biological and nuclear attacks.  Buildings get flown into.  Subways bombed; hell marathons bombed.



 This sad excuse has been played out and dismissed long ago. Saddam nor Assad were any threat to us but we were sure sold on that. 




> And all this because we happen to be rich and powerful and won't just give our hard-earned wealth away to everyone clamoring for 'their fair share'.
> 
> Oh, and we still are not forcing anyone to convert to Christianity or face burning to death or beheading.



 Don't give "our wealth" away. Make sure that also means no selling arms to promote these wars we are supposedly protecting people from and I bet the middle East becomes more peaceful than it is currently.

 Beheading or having a bomb dropped on you really makes no difference.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> that only means englands [sic] hate is more than his,,,
> 
> silencing a difference of opinion doesnt [sic] make them right,,,it makes them what they claim to fight against,,,



  It makes them what our ancestors fought against, in order to establish the United States as a country.  And it shows us that in almost two and a half centuries, they still haven't learned.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> When one voices hate, you can expect to get hate right back.



  That from someone who only ever voices hatred, madness, and evil.  And is then continually surprised at the response that it draws.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> And it's not surprising when the UK has disintegrated to the point that free speech is still in place...as long as that speech marches in lockstep with what they believe in and want to hear.
> Hopefully we will never fall into the free speech abyss.



  That's how it's always been.  That's why we rebelled against it, almost two and a half centuries ago, to establish out own nation, free from the shithole tyranny that Britain has always represented.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin has no excuse for his hate
> ...



  To those on the left *wrong*, any expression of basic decency, morality, or even sanity, is _“hate”_.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 I quoted a specific example. Feel free to actually address that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> _We are under attack by Muslims at home and abroad. We should stop all immigration of Muslims to the U.S. until this threat with Islam has been settled. Every Muslim that comes into this country has the potential to be radicalized—and they do their killing to honor their religion and Muhammad. During World War 2, we didn’t allow Japanese to immigrate to America, nor did we allow Germans. Why are we allowing Muslims now?​_​





pknopp said:


> What would Jesus do?





The Irish Ram said:


> > "If anyone will not welcome you or listen to you, shake the dust off your feet when you leave that place, as a testimony against them."
> 
> 
> 
> ^ What Jesus told His disciples 2000 years ago.  What is still applicable today...



  Do you suppose that Jesus would tell the citizens of any nation, that they should allow their nation to be flooded with hostile, violent savages who hate the rightful inhabitants of that nation, and who have a proven inclination to bring violent crime, sexual assault, and other similar ills with them?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Western Europe is about a decade ahead of us in the globalist hate game. Christianity has been much further reduced there and England is no exception. A lot of wars there and they will give up their countries without firing a shot. To promote that there are rules to living is hate now. Incredible. The globalists can remove the foundation of any currency they control and cause mass impoverishment. But they are slowly educating people to a darker side. its like we are being pushed to party like there is no tomorrow. And who cares who pays for the trauma created. Perhaps Brexit will help them and help us.



  One can only hope that enough Americans are paying attention to what is going on in Europe, and to the tragic consequences thereof, that we will have the sense to prevent the same from happening here.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> that only means englands hate is more than his,,,
> 
> silencing a difference of opinion doesnt make them right,,,it makes them what they claim to fight against,,,


The stadium owners made a commercial decision as to the profitability of hosting deplorable hate. What's more right or freer than that?


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


They will never attack the Homosexual Mafia for their relentless attacks on tens of millions of Christian's. They agree with and support it.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The slavery of the bible was nothing like our modern notion of it but you are profoundly ignorant and a fool so
> how could you possibly know that?


YWHW gave instructions in the proper implementation of chattel slavery, the modern notion. Your post tells us more about your ignorance than anyone else's.

_44 Both thy bondmen, and thy bondmaids, which thou shalt have, [shall be] of the heathen that are round about you; of them shall ye buy bondmen and bondmaids.

45 Moreover of the children of the strangers that do sojourn among you, of them shall ye buy, and of their families that [are] with you, which they begat in your land: and they shall be your possession.

46 And ye shall take them as an inheritance for your children after you, to inherit [them for] a possession; they shall be your bondmen for ever: _​


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> All are condemned in the Old Testament.


As are tatts and eating shellfish.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It makes them what our ancestors fought against, in order to establish the United States as a country.  And it shows us that in almost two and a half centuries, they still haven't learned.


Your ancestors fought against the British so you could break the treaties the British had made with the tribes which were preventing your land greed and the expansion westward.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > To those on the left *wrong*, any expression of basic decency, morality, or even sanity, is _“hate”_.
> ...



  You quoted an example of what sane people would call common sense, but which you call _“hate”_, proving my point before I even made it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > To those on the left *wrong*, any expression of basic decency, morality, or even sanity, is _“hate”_.
> ...



  Or worse, from their attacks, now taking place openly, against children—the promotion of their sick, insane, immoral, and outright evil agenda, to young children in public schools.  And they call it _“hate”_ to suggest that children should be protected from these sick perverts.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

cnm said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > All are condemned in the Old Testament.
> ...


As they should be.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

The rich are condemned in the New testament.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

cnm said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > It makes them what our ancestors fought against, in order to establish the United States as a country.  And it shows us that in almost two and a half centuries, they still haven't learned.
> ...


What, your ancestors _kept_ the treaties?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > He hasn't been silenced. Venues have simply told him to not bring his hate there.
> ...



I thought you on the right believed people have the right to refuse custom...to discriminate


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

> Venues across the board recently canceled on Mr. Graham amid mounting pressure from (homosexual) activists to cut ties with the preacher over his controversial past comments about homosexuality, however.
> 
> Logistical snags aside, Mr. Graham insisted he will visit the U.K. in the coming months to preach the gospel from Glasgow to London.
> *
> “Some people may think we may have canceled. We’re not canceling anything. We’re coming,” *Mr. Graham said in an interview with Premier Christian News


Franklin Graham vows to tour U.K. despite venues canceling on evangelical leader


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


If you can't recognize hate for what it is, you are a sad case indeed


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin has no excuse for his hate
> ...


I never saw any hate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


The "homosexual Mafia" ? Attacks on Christians? Holy shit, get a grip. There is no homosexual mafia and the attacks are against bigots, Christian or not. Many gay folks are Christian and many Christians are not bigots and in fact support gays.

Would you dare invoke  a "black mafia" when blacks demand equality?. I doubt it. Racism is somewhat out of fashion but bashing gays is easier to get away with. You fucking cowards just go after who ever is the easiest target. The fact is that you have a need to hate someone, anyone.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

cnm said:


> What, your ancestors _kept_ the treaties?



  If there is any point that is relevant to you, it is this.  As a New Zealander, you know nothing about my country, and no sane person regards any opinion or feigned knowledge on your part about my country to be worth the elections it takes to display it on his screen.

  And even if anything that you've said in this thread were true, none of it is relevant anyway.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Yet Franklin appears to forget that.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> As a New Zealander, you know nothing about my country


That's because I'm illiterate and can't read about its history. So, you're saying your ancestors _kept_ the treaties the British had made with the tribes?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> If you can't recognize hate for what it is, you are a sad case indeed



  Most of us do not agree with you, that basic decency, morality, and even sanity constitute _“hate”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The "homosexual Mafia" ? Attacks on Christians? Holy shit, get a grip. There is no homosexual mafia…



  With one tip of your forked tongue, you deny it exists, but with the other tip of your forked tongue, you are the biggest advocate and defender of them and their sick agenda on this entire forum.  You cannot even keep your lies consistent.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

cnm said:


> That's because I'm illiterate and can't read about its history. So, you're saying your ancestors _kept_ the treaties the British had made with the tribes?



  I am saying that your ignorance and your willful lies about my country are not relevant to this nor to any other discussion.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


The homo mafia got him cancelled. Disagreeing with sodomy is "hate" to the Satan followers


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't represent Christian's like me nor does any tele evangelist.


Then you are the apostate.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > _We are under attack by Muslims at home and abroad. We should stop all immigration of Muslims to the U.S. until this threat with Islam has been settled. Every Muslim that comes into this country has the potential to be radicalized—and they do their killing to honor their religion and Muhammad. During World War 2, we didn’t allow Japanese to immigrate to America, nor did we allow Germans. Why are we allowing Muslims now?_​
> ...



 I'm not really sure if your fantasies are a valid topic.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



 Vast generalizations demonizing millions of people is based in hate.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

deanrd said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Jesus never approved of slavery. He acknowledged its existence. He did not want slaves who became his followers to have their lives made even worse.  By being good examples of Jesus's love they might be able to lead the masters to a saving knowledge.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 Only a bakery it seems.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



 I used to think racism was out of fashion also but it's not in many circles.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Amen!


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Franklin Graham: the apple that fell far from the tree – Baptist News Global
> 
> “I can’t support the Graham crusade. For years now, he has twisted the gospel I love into an endorsement of extreme policies that hurt immigrants, Muslims, the LGBGTQ community, and poor and low-income neighbors.”
> 
> ...


I believe in and follow the Bible. So many Democrats today are hostile to Christianity. President Trump defends Christians.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> This is not necessarily a case of "hate." Some speech is intended to incite people to do evil things to others. graham's attacks on LGBTQs, Muslims, and others raise the question of what impact his appearances might have on the communities involved. The venues are private, and his speech may go against the venue operators' beliefs. Moreover, local city councils, religious leaders, business leaders, and private citizens have let their feelings known about him.


Then why did they invite him in the first place? Like any good preacher, he preaches against all sins including homosexuality.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have all the answers. Here is the answer I have.
> ...


*Yes, I can!*


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> ...


Priority, God First. Others afterward.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 8, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Too bad that isn't the way it is in Trump World.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


We may kill innocent people but we don't target them.
Many times jihadists deliberately launch their attacks from near innocent people so that these innocent people will die when we respond.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> The rich are condemned in the New testament.


The rich are condemned when they worship their money.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 8, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


My daughter is a lesbian. I will always love her but I will not condone her sin.


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





I've always liked that passage.

I was in California last week and was out in the desert in the middle of nowhere. I saw an abandoned building with a bunch of street art on it. I love street art and love photographing it even more.

The following was on the front of the building I had to take a shot of it:


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



 Yes we do. You don't drop bombs from miles up on houses not understanding you are going to kill many innocent people. We simply pretend we don't target them.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



I'm a huge fan of street art also.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This is not necessarily a case of "hate." Some speech is intended to incite people to do evil things to others. graham's attacks on LGBTQs, Muslims, and others raise the question of what impact his appearances might have on the communities involved. The venues are private, and his speech may go against the venue operators' beliefs. Moreover, local city councils, religious leaders, business leaders, and private citizens have let their feelings known about him.
> ...


'They'? 

Anyway, I haven't heard of him preaching against eating shellfish and having tatts. Got a link?


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> My daughter is a lesbian. I will always love her but I will not condone her sin.


Does she condone yours?


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 8, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > All of the venues graham booked for his tour in England have canceled on him. One had a petition written up and signed to prevent him from speaking at one venue.
> ...






Yes he's a sham. His god is money, power and trump.

No real christian would support trump.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> No real christian would support trump.


Batshit crazy Evangelicals on the other hand...






Oh the piety.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

cnm said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter is a lesbian. I will always love her but I will not condone her sin.
> ...


What sin would that be? She shouldn't condone sin. Why do you argue what we should condone sin.

The problem is that you don't recognize that engaging in homosexual behaviour IS sin


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 8, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Oh, the HATE!


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> What sin would that be?


I had the impression it is Christian dogma everyone is a sinner, which means everyone has sins, Shirley? I wondered whether his daughter condoned his, rather than returning the favour of hating them.


----------



## cnm (Feb 8, 2020)

Perhaps she forgives them, which I'm told is a Christian attribute. Don't know where that idea came from...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Vast generalizations demonizing millions of people is based in hate.



  Except that nobody is doing that.  It is rightly being pointed out that many of the European nations are being flooded with violent third-world savages, and are suffering huge increases in violent crime as a result.  If anything can be rightfully be characterized, here as _“hate”_, it would be the idea that these foolish nations should allow themselves to be so invaded, and their rightful inhabitants subject to this violence and savagery.

  But in your madness, you are calling it _“hate”_ to suggest that these nations ought to put the safety and other interests of their own rightful inhabitants ahead of the interests of violent, subhuman savages that seek to spread their savagery to these nations.


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





We were on our way to a place called Salvation Mountain. I saw the building out of the corner of my eye. I pulled in. My friends were apprehensive at first. I just jumped out of the car with a camera and went to the building. Street art was all over it. Inside and out. My friends got out of the car and we spent a couple hours there taking photos. We got an even more special treat, a couple artists were there painting. I photographed them. 

I've been a huge fan of street art for decades. When I see it, I pull out a camera and start shooting. 

I ended up taking close to 300 shots there. I would have taken more but only used one camera. I left the other one I took with me back in the car. 

A very good place for street art is Las Vegas. In the Fremont district. It's all over the sides of buildings and so fantastic. A friend and I spent a whole day photographing it all.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...


Face it; all the Abrahamic religions want to control everyone's lives.  It's their goal in life. They're inherently evil.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 9, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Please show us where that is written.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Who feeds you this crap ?

Is your caregiver letting you watch Rachael Maddow ?


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Except that nobody is doing that. It is rightly being pointed out that many of the European nations are being flooded with violent third-world savages, and are suffering huge increases in violent crime as a result. If anything can be rightfully be characterized, here as _“hate”_, it would be the idea that these foolish nations should allow themselves to be so invaded, and their rightful inhabitants subject to this violence and savagery.


Characterising them as violent third world savages seems both very hateful and very Christian. Oh well.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This is not necessarily a case of "hate." Some speech is intended to incite people to do evil things to others. graham's attacks on LGBTQs, Muslims, and others raise the question of what impact his appearances might have on the communities involved. The venues are private, and his speech may go against the venue operators' beliefs. Moreover, local city councils, religious leaders, business leaders, and private citizens have let their feelings known about him.
> ...



Who invited him? He booked a tour to make himself some money. He is a cult leader who has a cult following. I doubt that he would take responsibility for any discrimination or violence against the people whom he attacks who live in these communities. 

The title "preacher" is some sort of honorific that has importance only within the specific religious group that bestows it and gives it legitimacy. It has no legitimacy outside of the person's individual sect. graham is a Southern Baptist (which apparently is somewhat different from being a Baptist), so Southern Baptists invest him with this title and authority. Roman Catholics do the same with the pope. So does the Taliban do with its imams.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Saul Alinsky has done wonders with you. But old Sauls' followers, they are not a cult as we know. Saul never knew how to hold on to power once attained.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


According to scripture there would be many empires in civilization. Starting with people who are stronger to weaker. From gold to clay. Our faith today may be like the feet of clay. That is for most of us. Even you. So it is easy to get jaded and cynical. There are those who who do live totally benign as Christ talk. They die. And it looks like we are heading there.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Except that nobody is doing that. It is rightly being pointed out that many of the European nations are being flooded with violent third-world savages, and are suffering huge increases in violent crime as a result. If anything can be rightfully be characterized, here as _“hate”_, it would be the idea that these foolish nations should allow themselves to be so invaded, and their rightful inhabitants subject to this violence and savagery.
> ...



  It's the plain truth.  Calling it _“hate”_ does not make it any less true, nor does it in any way mitigate the consequences of disregarding it.  If anything, it makes it worse.

  Once again, you only prove my point.


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> There are those who who do live totally benign as Christ talk. They die. And it looks like we are heading there.


Ah, paradise...what's holding you back?


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's the plain truth. Calling it _“hate”_ does not make it any less true, [..]


Nor less hateful nor less Christian.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > It's the plain truth. Calling it _“hate”_ does not make it any less true, [..]
> ...



  Is it _“hateful”_, then, to call a thief a thief?  To call a murderer a murderer?  To call a child molester a child molester?

  Again, you're only proving my point.  Your side misuses the word _“hate”_, and related words and concepts, by using them to condemn those who dare to speak the plain truth.  It's your way of attacking positions that you know damn well are true, and that you know that you cannot attack from any position of honesty or logic.

  I suppose it is _“hateful”_ of me to point out your abject intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > gmeyers1944 said:
> ...



I have no idea who Saul Alinsky is or was. I have never read anything by him, nor am I familiar with his ideas. I don't even know if he is still alive.

I have more familiarity with southern baptists. They are a rubbish cult. There are other Baptists out there, who are not southern baptists. I think that the Baptist religion split into different groups. The Carters are wonderful people, humble, faithful, and helping. And the Gore's. I had a Baptist co-worker (RIP) who was the most wonderful person. This graham is a cult fanatic.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> You Brits really hate free speech, don’t ya?



  It's one of the reasons that we Americans kicked them out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > You Brits really hate free speech, don’t ya?
> ...



  I can't even imagine the whining and howling, if you were deprived of the power to suppress and silence those who don't share your views.

[ATTACH=full]305645[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The world has moved on since then.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Maybe him and his cover band refused to play Free Bird.....
> View attachment 305518
> 
> I mean what is the use of going to a hillbilly concert if they aren't playing some Lynyrd...


When they request Free Bird you give them the finger and say ‘No charge’.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Not all. The Jews really have not been spreading their stuff, historically speaking. Mostly, it's been the Christians and Muslims, among the three Abrahamic faiths, who refuse to let it all the hell alone.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I dont know why we are letting this freak into the country.


Isn't that a requirement?

Morning tommy!


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I suppose it is _“hateful”_ of me to point out your abject intellectual dishonesty.


As hateful and as Christian as it is for you to characterise others as violent third world savages.


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > You Brits really hate free speech, don’t ya?
> ...


The major reasons were you you didn't want to pay for the French wars which had secured your safety and you wanted to break the treaties with the tribes the British had made, so you could assuage your land greed.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



What is a REAL Christian, this country has always claimed to be a Christian Nation but look at the atrocities that have been done in this country.  Were they Christ like?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...



Here yes but in the U.K. no and it is Scotland right to deny the preacher right to speak...

Look, I am all for Religious Institutions to have their rights but when you book a place to speak and in a country like Scotland then maybe he should remember that is not America...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Like most hypocrites, Franklin Graham has a sad that he cannot have it both ways.
> ...



But would you bake him a cake?

I believe that cuts both ways but let say a Mormon owned business decides not to do business with a Lesbian Group, should they be forced to do business?

In the end the Preacher should know he can not go to other countries and preach like he does here...


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I was born and raised Christian, but I don't know what this means and I don't think that I ever did. So much hatred, violence, and bigotry has been attached to the name of Jesus over time that is opposite to what Jesus is credited with saying that I don't know what the Christian faith is, or is supposed to be. I once was in a receiving line to greet Archbishop John Shelby Spong. I told him that his books were saving Christianity for me, as I have always struggled with it being bullshit. To paraphrase him, he said that there is something actually, spiritually there to be celebrated, the little spark, but you just have to keep digging through the bullshit to find it.

All graham is is a hateful fraud, trying to pile the bullshit higher and deeper.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I thought you on the right believed people have the right to refuse custom...to discriminate


I believe an individual has the right to refuse service if it conflicts with deeply held convictions.

That's not the same as seven different venues all colluding to withdraw an agreement to provide a place for Graham to
preach after all agreeing to do so. That's not personal conviction in action...that's organized denial of free speech.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Franklin Graham has never said anything hateful.  Liberals lie.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Franklin Graham has never said anything hateful.  Liberals lie.



You have probably never heard anything he has said, he loves Trump so you love him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham has never said anything hateful.  Liberals lie.
> ...


I have heard Graham many times.  I have never heard him say anything hateful.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




The only problem that you have with the Grahams is that they are friendly with and supportive of their President, Donald J. Trump. The fact that they had met with other presidents over the decades of both parties I guess is overwritten by fact that they are friendly with our Tremendous President


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Only a bakery it seems.


This is not the act of one person acting out of his or her own convictions.

This was an organized act by seven different entities cancelling an agreement in unison after it was all negotiated and
agreed upon.

Other than that, you point is valid. 
Good one!


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you on the right believed people have the right to refuse custom...to discriminate
> ...


Why is it "colluding"? The people who operate these venues and the communities that they operate him may have simply discovered what he was. I don't know what the law is in the UK, but in the U.S. only the government is on the hook for a denial of free speech. It appears that your graham can speak anywhere that he can a room. By your reasoning, the cult people are colluding against LGBTs.


----------



## MAGAman (Feb 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> I think its great, not that he suing.  Evangelicals want to control everyones life.


Who's trying to control your life?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Who gives a damn how many presidents somebody has met with? This bitch's father was very friendly with Nixon and said some pretty nasty things about other people and other religions. That his spawn is friendly with another scumbag comes as no surprise. The idea that anybody like graham represents Jesus is total bullshit and an insult.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Why is it "colluding"? The people who operate these venues and the communities that they operate him may have simply discovered what he was.


They all discovered who Franklin Graham was at approximately the precise same time it seems.

If these venues are interested in protecting the ears and minds of their town folk then they should find out who these dangerous people are before agreeing to letting these evil monsters speak.




> I don't know what the law is in the UK, but in the U.S. only the government is on the hook for a denial of free speech. It appears that your graham can speak anywhere that he can a room.


I doubt Graham will be able to
obtain a venue that accommodates more than a handful of people in the UK.
It's a nation of snowflakes now.



> By your reasoning, the cult people are colluding against LGBTs.


No more than LGBTs "collude" against cult people, whoever that is. It's mutual dislike.
This is different than the Graham situation.

This collusion of Graham is signified by orchestrated and coordinated denial of service. Kind of like "we don't serve your kind" messages to certain types of people when they come to town.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Obama had his chance to put the Graham Family " in their place " a few years ago, but didn't.


----------



## MAGAman (Feb 9, 2020)

[


Superbadbrutha said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham has never said anything hateful.  Liberals lie.
> ...


And you automatically hate him for the same reason.

Anti-Christians gonna hate.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it is _“hateful”_ of me to point out your abject intellectual dishonesty.
> ...



  There, you have it, then.

  You couldn't have made my point any clearer.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it "colluding"? The people who operate these venues and the communities that they operate him may have simply discovered what he was.
> ...


I don't think that there is any law, either in the US or the UK that requires people to enable anyone like graham. This bimbo can spread his hatred anywhere that he can find space to do so.

BTW: the cult people are seriously into denials of service in the US, even when it violates public-accommodation laws. The cults here collude all over the place.

Is there any reason why LGBTs shouldn't defend themselves against attacks? Is there any reason why any group shouldn't defend itself from attacks from outside?


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

These threads always show whom _actually _supports business rights, individual rights, and, property rights from those that merely pay lip service out of political expedience.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




What "attacks" has Rev. Graham made against Homosexuals at all?

All that the great Preacher has done is to repeat the biblical prohibition against men taking it in the Caboose.   He hasn't promoted the idea of attacking anyone.

You might not like it, but Homosexuals are not sacred cows  exempt from criticism.


----------



## MAGAman (Feb 9, 2020)

[


cnm said:


> Characterising them as violent third world savages seems both very hateful and very Christian. Oh well.


We should speak more kindly of rapists and murderers.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> These threads always show whom _actually _supports business rights, individual rights, and, property rights from those that merely pay lip service out of political expedience.




The venues in question had already signed contracts to rent their facilities to this tremendous Theologian.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> The major reasons were you you didn't want to pay for the French wars which had secured your safety and you wanted to break the treaties with the tribes the British had made, so you could assuage your land greed.



  If it is _“hate”_ for me to tell the plain truth by pointing out that you're' a f•••ing liar; or to call violent, subhuman savages out for what they are, then surely it is hateful for you to keep repeating this absurd lie about my country.  In fact, by the parameters which you seem to have established, even if your lies were true, it would still be _“hate”_ for you to tell them.

  So where the Hell do you get off accusing me of _“hate”_?  Do something about the beam in your own eye before you complain about the mote that you think you see in my eye.

  I suppose it's also _“hate”_ to call out your blatant hypocrisy, here.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > These threads always show whom _actually _supports business rights, individual rights, and, property rights from those that merely pay lip service out of political expedience.
> ...



And now they are exercising their right to terminate said contract. Rev. Graham is free to take his business elsewhere.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




Well, that depends on what the contract says.   I didn't see the document, this "right" may well not exist.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't think that there is any law, either in the US or the UK that requires people to enable anyone like graham. This bimbo can spread his hatred anywhere that he can find space to do so.


*Unless there are legal reasons why contracts with Graham cannot be invalidated I've already said these places
Graham was dealing with have every right to not lend their space to him.*

My only issue from the start has been a general one with the UK and their idea of what "free speech" really is.
It means letting all parties have a say and not silencing opinion because someone doesn't like what is being said.
There will always be someone who doesn't like what someone else says. 
And because this is axiomatically true, everyone must be free to speak their mind
or we should let no voice an opinion at all.

Because in England's case they are the arbiter of what is permitted to be said
and that makes them authoritarians.

Banning speech under those circumstances is the same as censoring thought and in time England winds up like the authoritarians in Bejing.

I guess that's too nuanced and civilized for some people to comprehend however.



> BTW: the cult people are seriously into denials of service in the US, even when it violates public-accommodation laws. The cults here collude all over the place.


Such as? Feel free to start a thread if you have a specific case in mind and aren't just venting in general.



> Is there any reason why LGBTs shouldn't defend themselves against attacks? Is there any reason why any group shouldn't defend itself from attacks from outside?


No. Self defense is an important right for anyone.
Again, if you have something specific in mind, let people know.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Neither are people in religious cults.The bible is only of consequence for certain Christians, particularly those who take it as inerrant and infallible, and who cherry-pick what they like from it. Many people, heterosexuals and LGBTs alike, Christians and non-Christians alike, do not believe in this viewpoint. I am a heterosexual who believes that sexual orientation is innate, and I have had several conversations with gay male friends which confirmed this. Sexual orientation is not a "choice," which I can attest to, having never made such a choice myself. I never made any choice as to which gender attracted me. I never even thought about it.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



My guess is these venues likely have all their legal bases covered and Rev Graham will just have to find another venue that is willing to accommodate him. It would be quite funny to see him sue b/c he feels discriminated aganist all the while supporting businesses that do, so long as it's not aganist him and people he supports.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> These threads always show whom _actually _supports business rights, individual rights, and, property rights from those that merely pay lip service out of political expedience.


Exactly. So I guess you have come out of the closet on the side of the cake maker who wouldn't be bullied into providing a service to a couple of gays because it violated his personal rights? 
Good to know.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





I disagree with this completely.   Men exercise their own free will when they choose to take it in the ass.  No one is forced to give up their manhoods, they do so voluntarily.

Have you ever seen the video online "Boys Beware"?  Great educational films for young people, shows how homosexuals recruit


----------



## Anathema (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I dont know why we are letting this freak into the country.



You’re absolutely right... I mean who would want to put their lives in danger... I hear the Brits literally explode when confronted with Decency, Propriety, and (most importantly) Morality.


----------



## MAGAman (Feb 9, 2020)

Not many things please a Fascist more than silencing those they disagree with.

Since they can't win a debate on ideas, its their best option.

I wonder if Pelosi is praying for any real Christians today.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > These threads always show whom _actually _supports business rights, individual rights, and, property rights from those that merely pay lip service out of political expedience.
> ...



I have and on numerous occasions. My opposition to public accommodation laws are not some grand secret around here. I think a business should have the right to refuse service for *any reason* they see fit. It's always amusing watching the same people flip and flop on these issues the second they feel discriminated aganist, but I am not one to wipe my ass with my principles so easily.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> These places cant be expected to have in depth knowledge of US preachers. he isnt well known over here. When his schtick became known they dumped him straight away. I expect all the other venues to do the same.
> 
> His form of extremism is not popular over here, Or in the US either.



His form of extremism is far more popular over here than you want to think about. It’s not popular over there because as I said above, Morality and Decency appear to be fatal to Brits and European citizens alike.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> I have and on numerous occasions. My opposition to public accommodation laws are not some grand secret around here. I think a business should have the right to refuse service for *any reason* they see fit. It's always amusing watching the same people flip and flop on these issues the second they feel discriminated aganist, but I am not one to wipe my ass with my principles so easily.


Well this is all enlightening stuff and conversely, I have come out here and elsewhere supporting the right of business owners to refuse to serve Franklin Graham though since seven venues agreed to rent to him and then they all later
changed their minds in unison one can't help but wonder about coercion and intimidation against them.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 9, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> [
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Come on MAWA Man, anyone who doesn't agree with that right wing, racist philosophy is anti-American, anti-Christian, blah, blah, blah.  Who died and told you dumb asses that you define who is Christian or American.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I have and on numerous occasions. My opposition to public accommodation laws are not some grand secret around here. I think a business should have the right to refuse service for *any reason* they see fit. It's always amusing watching the same people flip and flop on these issues the second they feel discriminated aganist, but I am not one to wipe my ass with my principles so easily.
> ...



Good, I'm glad to have another ally that supports property and business rights. There are too few of us that actually do.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > No real christian would support trump.
> ...


Is anybody in that picture not a multi millionaire ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Sexual orientation is not a choice.  Neither is pedophilia, necrophilia, bestiality or sadism.  Jeffrey Dahmer had no choice in his compulsion to eat human flesh.  Homosexuality is a compulsion not a choice.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> I have and on numerous occasions. My opposition to public accommodation laws are not some grand secret around here. I think a business should have the right to refuse service for *any reason* they see fit. It's always amusing watching the same people flip and flop on these issues the second they feel discriminated aganist, but I am not one to wipe my ass with my principles so easily.



I am a business owner, and I support public accommodation laws. If I have something to sell, I do not discriminate.

In the case of bakers, photographers, etc. I don't see it as an issue of accommodation, since they are being asked to CREATE something for an occasion rather than sell something already existing. While I don't think they should refuse service to a person simply because they suspect they are gay, I do think they have the right to refuse participation in an event of which they do not approve.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sexual orientation is not a choice.  Neither is pedophilia, necrophilia, bestiality or sadism.  Jeffrey Dahmer had no choice in his compulsion to eat human flesh.  Homosexuality is a compulsion not a choice.



ACTING on those compulsions is most definitely a choice. I feel significant compulsions to do extremely unpleasant things to people on a daily basis. I work very hard to choose not to act on those compulsions each and every day.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I have and on numerous occasions. My opposition to public accommodation laws are not some grand secret around here. I think a business should have the right to refuse service for *any reason* they see fit. It's always amusing watching the same people flip and flop on these issues the second they feel discriminated aganist, but I am not one to wipe my ass with my principles so easily.
> ...



I would never run my business in such a fashion, but people should be free to do so without the government's hammer being brought down upon their head. The government should not be forcing people to do business or associate with each other aganist their wishes.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You can also have a video "Girls Beware" and have some pedo freak like roy moore star in it. Your comment confirms what I've known all along: that this anti-LBGT thing is not about religion or morality at all. It's about weak men's preoccupation with their sexual identities and their sense of "manhood." They are very nervous in the service and just can't get on being heterosexual unless everybody else is. 

What's so confusing is that so many homophobes are also misogynists. They hate both LGBTs and the women whom they are supposed to have relationships simultaneously. This is either the true definition of "queer" or these guys are a third sex.

Sexual orientation is an innate characteristic.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Being LGBT has nothing more to do with pedophilia, necrophilia, bestiality or sadism than heterosexuality does. Is following cult leaders a compulsion or a choice? Is roy moore's trolling for kids a compulsion or a choice?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You have a serious predisposition to dislike men who prefer women.  You might be of that age when women lose whatever made them attractive or are perhaps bitter about never having an appeal.

Sexual orientation is certainly an innate characteristic.  So is pedophilia.  All of the bizarre sexual proclivities are innate.  Fetishes are not learned.  A man who has a desire to smell feet didn't learn it along the way.  He was born that way.  His desire was merely awakened at a passing fungus.  Then he developed the compulsion to caress toes.  Homosexuality is just another bizarre and twisted compulsion.  Accepting it as normal is what is toxic.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Roy Moore never trolled for kids.  Try again.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 9, 2020)

Liberal Bigots do not tolerate freedom of speech or freedom of religion


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 9, 2020)

Liberals don't have any problems with Islamic hate and violence.


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> If it is _“hate”_ for me to tell the plain truth by pointing out that you're' a f•••ing liar; or to call violent, subhuman savages out for what they are, then surely it is hateful for you to keep repeating this absurd lie about my country.


Your hate is generated by your inability to receive the truth, it is nurtured by the propaganda you've been fed since birth.

By your 'logic', receiving the truth is licence to hate.


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > These threads always show whom _actually _supports business rights, individual rights, and, property rights from those that merely pay lip service out of political expedience.
> ...


Then if they acted illegally he has redress in law available to him.


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


They're prising the lode...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Being LGBT has nothing more to do with pedophilia, necrophilia, bestiality or sadism than heterosexuality does. Is following cult leaders a compulsion or a choice? Is roy moore's trolling for kids a compulsion or a choice?



  Homosexual men make up less than 4% of the population, but little boys are sexually assaulted almost as often as girls are.

  Math doesn't lie.  If less than 4% of the population is making up almost 50% of child molesters, you have to know that there's a connection.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Your hate is generated by your inability to receive the truth, it is nurtured by the propaganda you've been fed since birth.
> 
> By your 'logic', receiving the truth is licence to hate.



  I think, at this point, that it is solidly established that you refuse to use the word _“hate”_ to mean what sane people understand it to mean.  To you, any legitimate expression of any opinion that you find disagreeable, is _“hate”_.  To you, any expression of hard, undeniable proof, that is uncomfortable to you, is _“hate”_.

  At this point, there is no basis for me, nor any other sane person, to try to have a conversation with you about hate.  We cannot even agree on what the word means.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


The girl on the left looks ready to give Donny a blow job.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



When did I ever say that I disliked men who prefer women? Why would I? I am sexually attracted to males rather than females physically and I like male persons who are personally good guys. Intelligent, good sense of humor, fair, concerned for other people and doing the right thing. Your personal attack on me is both unwarranted and untrue. You should be ashamed of it.

When one is heterosexual, one supports the other sex. I just commented on the queerdo males who want relationships with women but simultaneously despise women and view us as their property that exists to serve them.

Sexual orientation is very different than sexual aberrations. Your obsession with other peoples' sexual orientation, people who are strangers to you, could be a indication that you have a fetish. Are you experiencing difficulties with being a heterosexual?

Getting back to graham. He continually attacks people who have done absolutely nothing bad to him, and prostitutes the Christian religion to do it. This is just wrong.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Being LGBT has nothing more to do with pedophilia, necrophilia, bestiality or sadism than heterosexuality does. Is following cult leaders a compulsion or a choice? Is roy moore's trolling for kids a compulsion or a choice?
> ...


You make no such connection.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



These guys who accuse gay guys of all being paedos cannot ever discuss openly the straight guys who troll girls. If an adult male approaches or grooms a 16-year-old, they will scream bloody murder if the 16-year-old is male, but they are strangely silent if the 16-year-old is female. So what does the term "pedophilia" actually mean? I always have thought that laws against pedophilia were intended to protect the victims, but apparently this is not the belief among the right-wingers.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




Actually almost every conservative has a problem with pedos who attack girls too.   Remember it is leading libs like Harvey Weinstein and Anthony Weiner who are masters of attacking girls.  BTW, when are the libs going to apologize for taking Weinstein's money? They should return it, after all, it was an open secret that Weinstein is a predator.


----------



## cnm (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I think, at this point, that it is solidly established that you refuse to use the word _“hate”_ to mean what sane people understand it to mean. To you, any legitimate expression of any opinion that you find disagreeable, is _“hate”_. To you, any expression of hard, undeniable proof, that is uncomfortable to you, is _“hate”_.


Merriam-Webster. Seems to fit your use.

_hate
1a *: *intense hostility and aversion usually deriving from fear, anger, or sense of injury_​


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US hate preacher Franklin Graham


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Ahh yes.  Here comes the jealousy.  Sorry but you will never be 16 again.  Men will never look at you the way they look at young, attractive, women.    It's part of nature.  Move on.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Well  Anthony Wiener never attacked anyone.  Truth be known Carlos Danger might be incapable of sex.  He prefers internet show and tell.

Harvey Weinstein is a different story.  He's a honey pot predator.  Did you listen to those women testifying against him?

"I went to his hotel room when he promised me a part in a new movie.  I took off my pants and he forcibly performed oral sex on me.

The next week I went to his apartment to talk about my part.  He told me to take off all my clothes and lay down on the bed.  As soon as I laid down he forced himself on me.

Over and over.  The little whores got what they wanted and Weinstein got what he paid for.

Meanwhile shitstain obama sent his daughter to intern with Weinstein for a whole summer.  In exchange shitstain obama got a huge contribution to his non library center.  Not so dangerous is he?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Bullshit. Look at their support for roy moore, the duck robertson guy who recommended pedophilia, the deliberate grooming of little girls in the "Christian" cults, who recommend keeping girls uneducated, sexually ignorant, and unprepared to chose their futures so that their bodies can be sold to "husbands" as breeders as early as possible, the opposition of "conservatives" to ending child marriage. The "conservative" scum is all for adult males grooming and abusing girls. Let's hear the "conservatives" scream out against this abuse as loudly as they scream about gays.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...


Your hate thread is noted


----------



## Coyote (Feb 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you on the right believed people have the right to refuse custom...to discriminate
> ...




Actually it is the same.

What happens if everyone in a town doesn't want serve gay people?  Frankly..."deeply held convictions" is a thin veneer over what is little more than bigotry.

If enough people won't provide a service...then where do they go?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



There is no reason why older women cannot demand that our young girls be protected from pedos. You seem to like and want to protect pedos. You don't seem to think it important to protect the futures of our girls. Hmmm.


----------



## MAGAman (Feb 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Actually it is the same.
> 
> What happens if everyone in a town doesn't want serve gay people?  Frankly..."deeply held convictions" is a thin veneer over what is little more than bigotry.
> 
> If enough people won't provide a service...then where do they go?


There's a difference in a necessary service and asking someone to create artistic work.

Can you imagine a Republican requiring a librard singer to perform at their rally?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> 
> *US hate preacher Franklin Graham has reportedly threatened legal action against a Scottish venue after it cancelled one of his performances due to homophobia concerns.
> 
> ...


Hilarious that words are such a threat to you God hating Leftards.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They are just supposed to slink away quietly and contritely as if they had done something wrong, which they did not. But cult monkeys are entitled to royal treatment, and everyone is required to enable them and extol them. Apparently, the operators of these venues were not supposed to act according to their "deeply held convictions." How naughty.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Apparently, the operators of these venues were not supposed to act according to their "deeply held convictions." How naughty


They acted under pressure from the homo mafia


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin Graham threatens arena with legal action as they cancel yet another stop on his ‘hate speech’ tour
> ...



This has nothing to do with the Christian God or any other deity. graham has absolutely nothing to do with God. He's just another American bimbo in the UK.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Oh goody!  Another God hater telling us what a real Christian is!


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, the operators of these venues were not supposed to act according to their "deeply held convictions." How naughty
> ...



There is no "mafia," moron. People who are being attacked have every right to protest.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is the same.
> ...


They don't...they just steal the music, ignoring the copyright/trademark.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


We've seen what your idea of a "real christian" is, alright.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It's ridiculous the amount of times I've read comments on USMB that somebody cannot be a Christian, and all of them  come from "conservatives."


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexual men make up less than 4% of the population, but little boys are sexually assaulted almost as often as girls are.
> ...



  The connection is obvious.  Who is out there, molesting little boys, at close to the same rate that little girls get molested?

  By definition, a heterosexual male child molester would only be interested in little girls.

  It's homosexual men who are molesting little boys.  They make up less than 4% of the population, but they account for nearly half of all child molesters.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Hilarious watching God hater Satan lovers inform us what a ‘real’ Christian is.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 10, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You keep equating graham with God. Ever hear of blasphemy?

There are several people on USMB who have claimed that LBGT folks can't be Christians and pro-choice people can't be Christians. If they feel free to inform us of what a "real" Christian is, why can't someone else?

BTW: Who is a "God hater Satan lover" and where do they hang out? Is this a biker club?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Actually it is the same.
> 
> What happens if everyone in a town doesn't want serve gay people? Frankly..."deeply held convictions" is a thin veneer over what is little more than bigotry.
> 
> If enough people won't provide a service...then where do they go?


In the case of the cake maker lots of his regular customers were gay and no one had any problems, one way or the other.

It was only when this man, whose shop isn't that far from here, refused to become an accessory to a gay marriage
and participate through his craft, that he refused and the Supreme Court had to sort it all out.

Show me the town where no one will serve gay people and I'll show you a village in Afghanistan.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Actually it is the same.
> 
> What happens if everyone in a town doesn't want serve gay people? Frankly..."deeply held convictions" is a thin veneer over what is little more than bigotry.
> 
> If enough people won't provide a service...then where do they go?


In the case of the cake maker lots of his regular customers were gay and no one had any problems, one way or the other.

It was only when this man, whose shop isn't that far from here, refused to become an accessory to a gay marriage
and participate through his craft, that he refused and the Supreme Court had to sort it all out.

Show me the town where no one will serve gay people and I'll show you a village in Afghanistan.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> They are just supposed to slink away quietly and contritely as if they had done something wrong, which they did not. But cult monkeys are entitled to royal treatment, and everyone is required to enable them and extol them. Apparently, the operators of these venues were not supposed to act according to their "deeply held convictions." How naughty.


You mean the deeply held convictions that allowed them to do business with 
Franklin Graham to begin with?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > They are just supposed to slink away quietly and contritely as if they had done something wrong, which they did not. But cult monkeys are entitled to royal treatment, and everyone is required to enable them and extol them. Apparently, the operators of these venues were not supposed to act according to their "deeply held convictions." How naughty.
> ...


Why would they be expected to know about his perverted thoughts ? When they were made aware they kicked his flabby arse down the road.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would they be expected to know about his perverted thoughts ?


Because they agreed to rent out their space to him?...duh!
When you rent out an apartment don't you want to know who you are letting into your life?




> When they were made aware they kicked his flabby arse down the road.


Right. We'll never find out but I would still like to know how many venue owners reneged on the deal out of personal conviction and how many were just
caving in to peer pressure.

It's obvious most of them are or Graham would have never found these venues willing to host him to begin with.

That's jolly old England for you....a place so tired and weary it's where freedom of expression and thought has gone to die.

I'm heartened however that a backlash has begun with Brexit and a younger generation is taking the place of lots of cowards and thought controlling deviants like yourself. Alistair Williams Comedian
Hope lives on.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I doubt that they even knew who this guy was when he booked. He's an American monkey, not a British monkey.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I doubt that they even knew who this guy was when he booked. He's an American monkey, not a British monkey.


In an age where knowledge is just a simple Google search away I doubt that very much.

It's still my contention that pressure came to bear from outside sources once it became known Franklin Graham would be coming to these venues. The thought police simply couldn't bear the thought that someone they could not control was coming to speak. That's how fascism works.

That's what England is good at.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hilarious watching trumpanzees pretend to be "real" christians.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that they even knew who this guy was when he booked. He's an American monkey, not a British monkey.
> ...


If you check out his website it talks about charity and stuff. It looks legit. Those of us who took the trouble to contact the venues were merely helping them out. If Graham wants to be treated as a human being he needs to start treating people as human beings.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




when did he treat anyone as non human???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

OldLady said:


> They've got a right to their religious beliefs, Tommy.


I don't see how that is relevant. Is someone suggesting Graham be forcibly taken into custody and reprogrammed?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Right. We'll never find out but I would still like to know how many venue owners reneged on the deal out of personal conviction and how many were just
> caving in to peer pressure.


Why? They have a business to run. A right wing rah rah capitalist should find the second reason more virtuous.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Fudge packer mafia can't stand hearing the truth about their sick perverted lifestyle.  ..



actually, sunni habibi,   the SCOTTISH CHURCH  (or da kirk)  has exhibited a
virtually ISLAMIC approach to other branches of Christianity.    Them scots
know HOW TO HATE


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If you check out his website it talks about charity and stuff. It looks legit. Those of us who took the trouble to contact the venues were merely helping them out. If Graham wants to be treated as a human being he needs to start treating people as human beings.


So, either you are claiming credit for Franklin Graham being denied the venues he contracted to speak at which sounds to me exactly like I thought things would prove to be (outside sources threatening and applying pressure to cancel Graham which is always how these things work) .
I.E. fascist pricks shutting down free speech.

Or you are claiming something that is a lie, that is, Franklin Graham made a concerted effort to hide his views on theology.
Homosexuality Archives

If you have to lie you are hiding something which is why you strike so many as a repugnant bag of shit.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> when did he treat anyone as non human???


Never.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > If you check out his website it talks about charity and stuff. It looks legit. Those of us who took the trouble to contact the venues were merely helping them out. If Graham wants to be treated as a human being he needs to start treating people as human beings.
> ...


Ha haha. You over dramatise. I called a venue to book 40 tickets for the event because the website wasnt working.They told me it was "under review" and I asked if it was because of his homophobia. They knew all about him by then. They took my number in case the tickets became available again.   I am not expecting a call.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ha haha. You over dramatise. I called a venue to book 40 tickets for the event because the website wasnt working.They told me it was "under review" and I asked if it was because of his homophobia. They knew all about him by then. They took my number in case the tickets became available again. I am not expecting a call.


You're lying you fat fuck! First you claim you "took the trouble to contact" the venue to "help them out".
Now you claim you wanted to buy a large amount of tickets.
You aren't believable, shitbag!

The Graham tour was shut down by fascists like you who get a knot in their stomach when someone else with
an opinion they don't like is heard by others (Muslims notwithstanding).


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ha haha. You over dramatise. I called a venue to book 40 tickets for the event because the website wasnt working.They told me it was "under review" and I asked if it was because of his homophobia. They knew all about him by then. They took my number in case the tickets became available again. I am not expecting a call.
> ...


Lol.The tickets were free. I wouldnt give that fraud a penny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ha haha. You over dramatise. I called a venue to book 40 tickets for the event because the website wasnt working.They told me it was "under review" and I asked if it was because of his homophobia. They knew all about him by then. They took my number in case the tickets became available again. I am not expecting a call.
> ...


You're really embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ha haha. You over dramatise. I called a venue to book 40 tickets for the event because the website wasnt working.They told me it was "under review" and I asked if it was because of his homophobia. They knew all about him by then. They took my number in case the tickets became available again. I am not expecting a call.
> ...



Would you be upset if venues in the U.S. cancelled speeches by a Radical Islamist Imam from abroad who wanted to speak about his "opinions" and "theology," even when his "opinions" and "theology" consisted of directing hate at citizens of your community, perhaps even you? Wouldn't you expect that there might be "pressure" to cancel the venue bookings? You're reference to "fascists" is absurd.

In the end, this monkey can speak anywhere that will have him. The UK government hasn't barred him from the country or banned him to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Would you be upset if venues in the U.S. cancelled speeches by a Radical Islamist Imam from abroad who wanted to speak about his "opinions" and "theology," even when his "opinions" and "theology" consisted of directing hate at citizens of your community, perhaps even you? Wouldn't you expect that there might be "pressure" to cancel the venue bookings? You're reference to "fascists" is absurd.


Spot on. The difference here is that our whiny friend shares all of Graham's views. So he doesn't understand how deviant and gross Graham is considered to be.


----------



## cnm (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > You're lying you fat fuck! First you claim you "took the trouble to contact" the venue to "help them out".
> ...


Ignorance is his strength...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Would you be upset if venues in the U.S. cancelled speeches by a Radical Islamist Imam from abroad who wanted to speak about his "opinions" and "theology," even when his "opinions" and "theology" consisted of directing hate at citizens of your community, perhaps even you? Wouldn't you expect that there might be "pressure" to cancel the venue bookings? You're reference to "fascists" is absurd.


Wake up. We've had hateful Muslim speakers preaching their trash in this country for years.
Ever hear of Louis Farrakhan by any chance?
We even have members of Congress (Ellison, Tlaib, Omar)
who support financially and rhetorically Sunni pro Islamist groups like the Muslim Brotherhood.
Miss Iraq Says Ilhan Omar Exporting 'Muslim Brotherhood Agenda' to America - The Minnesota Sun

People may condemn this sort of thing but I'm not aware of anyone making a concerted organized effort to shut down the right of free speech for those people. No one is entering mosques or other meeting places making assembly impossible for Islamists.

I wish we could say the same for Graham in the UK. And yes, fascists don't believe in traditional liberal freedoms like free speech and freedom of thought. My references to fascism in the UK is right on.Sorry if it triggers you.



> In the end, this monkey can speak anywhere that will have him. The UK government hasn't barred him from the country or banned him to the best of my knowledge.


True Graham can travel to England and speak freely to
whoever is standing next to him. But apparently actually hiring out a hall or building to address a crowd of people interested in his views is not possible.
There is no true free speech in the UK for Graham. Just speech on the government's terms.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

cnm said:


> Ignorance is his strength...


Trolling is yours.


----------



## Dekster (Feb 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Nonetheless his religious rights and the rights of those who agree with him are being violated


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be upset if venues in the U.S. cancelled speeches by a Radical Islamist Imam from abroad who wanted to speak about his "opinions" and "theology," even when his "opinions" and "theology" consisted of directing hate at citizens of your community, perhaps even you? Wouldn't you expect that there might be "pressure" to cancel the venue bookings? You're reference to "fascists" is absurd.
> ...



No one is entering houses of worship to shut down speakers, neither in the U.S. nor the U.K., regardless of the hatred and violence they might express toward members of the community
. This tempest in a teapot involves only rental venues. Your monkey can speak and spew his filth in both countries anywhere he is accepted. Why is he bothering UKers in the first place?

Here in the U.S., people like you tell folks who are refused service to leave quietly, and go off and search for someone willing to accorded the desired service. You monkey is only being told the same thing, except he will have to drive on the other side of the road. Which would you like it to be?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> No one is entering houses of worship to shut down speakers, neither in the U.S. nor the U.K., regardless of the hatred and violence they might express toward members of the community


No shit!  In the UK speakers are simply denied a forum by fascist illiberals which I admit is a clever way to suppress free speech. 
.


> This tempest in a teapot involves only rental venues. Your monkey can speak and spew his filth in both countries anywhere he is accepted. Why is he bothering UKers in the first place?


Because obviously Graham has has reason to believe there are  people there who wish they could do hear him speak. 
Are you in possession of secret information that says otherwise? 
This polling says you are full of it, which I could have told you without any polling at all. Poll on Gay Marriage




> Here in the U.S., people like you tell folks who are refused service to leave quietly, and go off and search for someone willing to accorded the desired service. You monkey is only being told the same thing, except he will have to drive on the other side of the road. Which would you like it to be?


There is an audience in the UK for Franklin Graham (I am not speaking for myself but for the principle of free speech and freedom of thought...not that you would know anything about that).

Graham had his venues until reactionary anti free speech forces forced his itinerary to become cancelled, as bullies are wont to do.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2020)

Dekster said:


> Nonetheless his religious rights and the rights of those who agree with him are being violated


Quite so but don't expect reactionary anti free speech fascists to give a crap!


----------



## cnm (Feb 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is his strength...
> ...


You didn't even get the reference to your username, did you?


----------



## cnm (Feb 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Graham had his venues until reactionary anti free speech forces forced his itinerary to become cancelled, as bullies are wont to do.


You mean capitalist market forces. Why aren't you applauding?


----------



## cnm (Feb 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> But apparently actually hiring out a hall or building to address a crowd of people interested in his views is not possible.


Completely untrue. He can hire a venue off anyone who'll rent him one, or accept the use of any donated venue. That no one may wish to rent or donate to him a venue would be a hint to most people.
Unless their strength is ignorance.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > No one is entering houses of worship to shut down speakers, neither in the U.S. nor the U.K., regardless of the hatred and violence they might express toward members of the community
> ...



If someone makes a living off of speech that incites the audience to hate other members of their communities, how is the community to protect itself against crimes that are inspired by this speech? Would you support a speaking tour in public venues by a radical Islamist preacher, given your support of "the principle of free speech and freedom of thought"?


----------



## Dekster (Feb 16, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I would.  The community is not "protecting itself" by violating people's rights.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2020)

cnm said:


> You mean capitalist market forces. Why aren't you applauding?


Shutting down seven venues isn't the work of "capitalist market forces". Why are you so stupid?

It's the work of intolerant fascists.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2020)

cnm said:


> Completely untrue. He can hire a venue off anyone who'll rent him one, or accept the use of any donated venue. That no one may wish to rent or donate to him a venue would be a hint to most people.
> Unless their strength is ignorance.


He already did that, moron. And then the reactionary forces of the gay/transgender crowd obviously went to work putting pressure on venue owners.

The hint owners of possible meeting spaces should be taking away from this is you may only rent out to the people the mob approves of.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> If someone makes a living off of speech that incites the audience to hate other members of their communities, how is the community to protect itself against crimes that are inspired by this speech?


You disingenuously call a message counter to one you approve of "hate".
So what do we call your notion that only speech approved by you and your friends deserves the right to be heard by a gathering of interested people? I call it hate and intolerance for other people's free speech. 

What happened to letting ALL voices be heard? The left shut down the notion of 
letting the people speak that they don't like...pure anti liberalism at work. 





> Would you support a speaking tour in public venues by a radical Islamist preacher, given your support of "the principle of free speech and freedom of thought"?


I wouldn't try to shut it down if that's what you mean.
Let Islamists meet at the local VFW hall, or wherever. Let people hear what they advocate and their message.
That's the most effective way to counter a message of violence and hate. Let people hear the message!

That's not the way you regressive anti free speech people handle contrary thought, is it?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > If someone makes a living off of speech that incites the audience to hate other members of their communities, how is the community to protect itself against crimes that are inspired by this speech?
> ...



What you wrote is exactly what I was saying that this graham should do.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> What you wrote is exactly what I was saying that this graham should do.


What? Graham should go out and speak and let his message get out?
Great idea! I wish he had thought of that...oh, wait.  He did. 

Too bad illiberal fascists wouldn't let him do that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 16, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> If someone makes a living off of speech that incites the audience to hate other members of their communities, how is the community to protect itself against crimes that are inspired by this speech? Would you support a speaking tour in public venues by a radical Islamist preacher, given your support of "the principle of free speech and freedom of thought"?



  You continue to delude yourself, but to fool nobody else, by making points that are based on the premise that basic decency and morality constitutes _“hate”_.  The premise is bullshit, and everything that depends on it, equally, is bullshit.

  The lengths to which you go to defend immoral and insane sexual perverts tells us all that we need to know about your own moral character, or lack thereof.


----------

